# J C Higgins Header Tank Bike



## antque (Jan 17, 2011)

Just finished a J C Higgins header tank bike. Took three weeks of cleaning but it looks much  better. Everything about the bike is original, chrome cleaned up nice and the original paint. You can see the before and after photos.


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Jan 18, 2011)

Yup,  you can polish your pipes as long as you want , but you'll never re-shine your character ...........


----------

